# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  What is the best lucid dream you've ever had?

## Eonnn

Please describe the best lucid dream you've ever had. You can describe it in as much detail as you like, but you can only describe one dream, and it has to be a lucid one.

I will go first:

The best lucid dream I ever had was when I met my subconscious, it was personified as a dream character, someone of the opposite sex. She was my dream girl, the most attractive person I've ever met, I instantly felt like we were best friends. She knew me completely.. my history, my feelings, even my thoughts... she knew what I was thinking, at every single moment (telepathic if you will), she even knew what I was going to think next. I was immediately attracted to her, and felt like I had known her my whole life, I loved her completely.

While I was with her, she made my lucidity stronger, and my dream last longer. She also gave me full 100% control and full awareness. I remember being out on a street, and there was a car coming towards me, the guy was trying to run me over, but I was so unafraid and so confident I could stop him that I simply put out my index finger and stopped the car dead in its tracks. I was so furious at this guy's attempt to kill me that I just thought of burning him alive and suddenly he burst into flames. Then I pictured the flames being blown out by a gust of wind, and thats exactly what happened. All that was left afterwards was his skeleton. From there on I proceeded in the dream to do exactly what I wanted how and when I wanted. Everything I tried would work first time exactly how I anticipated it to happen. It was like I had absolute control and was a god in my own world.

So thats my best lucid dream, whats yours?  :smiley:

----------


## Headspace

I havent had a lucid dream yet, but yours sounds amazing! I've always wanted to meet a crazy beautiful chick in my dreams.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

The best one I had was a few weeks ago...
The whole of my school year were meeting in a restaurant for dinner and my family was eating at a seperate table to me, then suddenly everyone got up and started doing mad dancing, I joined in, but my family decided to go because it wasn't their thing. So anyway, I went to the toilet and when i came back the room was empty except one girl who was heading out, I asked her where everyone was, she said uprtairs. So we went up and then someone announced that there was a zombie apocalypse. Now this happens A LOT in my dreams, and I'm pretty scared of them. So we got loads of stuff to help defend ourselves. They came into the room towards us, (some of them looked like darleks and the others just regular zombies) we jumped onto the tables and started using our weapons. I had a bucket of acid and lots of them dissolved, but after a while our "weapons" stopped working (we didn't actually have guns or anything, we were using stuff like hairspray against them). I got frustrated and shouted "WHY WONT YOU DREAM CHARACTERS DIE?!" and the other people that were trying to kill the zombies looked at me like I was mad. The zombies were getting closer so i woke myself up. 
By this time it was early morning, I thought to myself I can't keep waking up everytime a zombie appears in my dreams, i have to battle them. So i wen tback to sleep and was in the dream again, but this time i had a higher level of lucidity. We were still on the tables, throwing stuff at the zombies, the zombies were advancing and then a sudden thought struck me. I said, "just just just stop a second, everyone just stop" the zombies stopped and looked at me the people who were on my side looked at me as if to say what the hell? I said "Who's the leader of the zombies. If there's a leader, is there a leader?", some of them stepped backwards to reveal a zombie, I said "why all this battling? There's enough wars in the world why do we need this one? I don't understand why we're fighting", the leader zombie wanted to talk to me in face to face so i was lowered into the zombies, which was pretty scary at first. The leader Zombie said they were trying to protect their forrest, apparently it was under great threat from humans, they suddenly all transformed into woodland creatures, the leader zombie turned into a small green dragon. 
The rest of the dream was pretty cool, i was nominated the "leader" of the human side, as i had resolved the fighting, we tried to find ways of protecting their habitat. I was suddenly aware that i would need to wake up soon as it was my Grandad's bithday and i didn't want to get up too late. Only there was one last thing we needed to do. I went outside and my family were there, some other people too. I said i needed to show them the truth to keep the forrest safe, the dragon appeared, she was purple this time, everyone was amazed, she set off running and jumped into the sky, but then i was the dragon, i was seeing things from her perspective. It was amazing, the people were getting further away and i twirled in the air showing off a little. The dream ended as I headed towards the trees.
I love this lucid dream for many reasons, I've never flown that well in a dream before and the thing i'm most excited about is I had a breakthrough with the zombies! They no longer feature in my dreams, well i tell a lie, i did have a dream that i was invited to a zombie house party the other day, but it was awesome! I'm not scared of them anymore  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

I have two that I can name are easily among my favourites:
16.04.201078: 4.16.10; 7:46AM Part 3: The First Lucid Where I'm Truly Living Inside It. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I have a dream that I pull up to a laundromat just as another car does, the people within it pulling out guns and preparing for a robbery. I have a gun in my hands but hide it and get my head down to avoid getting shot as I see glass shattering and hear bullets firing within the building. I'm on the phone with Julia and tell her where I'm at and what's going on.

Somehow I wind up inside the laundromat, and am coming out of the dream. I force myself to stay focused, and start to really put attention to the ceiling and the many lights hanging down from it. I comment on how nice the lights look from where I'm at (those that were on, anyway - most were off except for many of those near the back of the laundromat) and the dream gets very vivid.

I become lucid and as I do, I consciously want it to really feel like reality - and so it happens. I lift my arms from my sides slowly as if breaking out of sleep paralysis/REM atonia, and feel an amazing feeling of freedom in this lucid that I can honestly say I've never felt before! I wondered if I was moving in real life, but let go of that thought quickly to focus on the dream.

I look and walk around admiring how real everything is (the robbery still in progress, of course). I crawl under a chair for the heck of it, to enjoy this amazingly real environment I'm in, coming out the other side and finding myself standing behind one of the would-be robbers. After coming out from under the chair I shout, "RAA!" as I see my own face in third person, and found that to be pretty cool, with everything being so incredibly real. I approach the robber who hasn't noticed me yet, and make a finger-gun with my hand at him, saying "Bang!" a couple times with no results. I take the gun from his hand and put it to his head, shooting twice. (No wounds, no blood, no mess, just death.)

I walk away from him and want to do the advanced task - stand on my head, for real. As others have done on DV, I slowly pinch my neck on both sides and lift my head off my shoulders. At first my vision kinda follows my head, looking at the back of it after it leaves my shoulders, but then returns to its original position while I put my head on the ground in front of me and hop on my own head with both feet. I wake up right after.

Wonder what my dreamworld kill count is right now?
27.03.201061: 3.27.10; 6:29AM The Grand Lucid. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamed I was in a classroom watching a guy giving a speech, who had said something to that I understood meant he was lying to us about some personal freedom. I started talking with a student behind me about it, and the presenter called me out on it, wanting to know what I said. I obliged, giving him as much attitude as he was giving me, and that got him fired up about it, making an impromptu speech about it. He ended the impromptu speech with a call-to-arms kind of conclusion, asking if the class supported freedom. Of course, we all raised our hands - I stood from my seat and raised mine, in support of what he was now saying. I had been under the impression that he was demeaning this freedom, but he changed his tune throughout that speech.

The dream transitioned and I was standing on my home road at night, having either walked or driven, and had stopped because I saw dancing lights like those from a fire in the woods nearby. They were coming from a glowing fountain or geyser that seemed to behave more like a red and white and cyan fire than water. I was reminded of Mako from Final Fantasy VII. I loved the lights I'd seen, and wanted to get a video of what I was seeing, lights on the trees and grass dancing about.

I looked to the fountain and felt I'd been there in a previous dream (I hadn't that I know of) and had been playing World of Warcraft there, because there were monsters patrolling the area. I wanted to approach the fountain but had no weapon to defend myself with. A skeleton reminiscent of the Skeleton Champions from Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion came out of the woods, directly toward me with a green ax and green shield. Both I understood to be excellent quality pieces of equipment, and were dangerous. I had to do something, so I met the Skeleton halfway across the road and just slapped him on the skull, and wrestled him for his ax and shield. Once I'd taken both, I ran down the road a ways to lose his attention.

It worked (he went back to the woods), and at this point I'd become lucid. Wielding the equipment I'd just picked up, I discovered a silver blade, a large and wide-bladed knife with a blue jewel embedded in the handle, lying on some rocks off the side of the road. I picked it up and started swinging around with it. I wanted to attack something with it, and turned around, expecting a small animal like a rat to be on the road. When I looked down, there was a rabbit coming toward me, and I attacked it a couple times, causing it to cease moving. I then threw the blade into the woods, and once again had an expectation that it would sound like it hit the brush and leaves and such things when it landed. When I threw it, that's exactly what it sounded like.

Lucidity now "proven", I'd moved back toward the fountain and thought about the tasks of the year, and strained to remember all of them. I had written them down before going to sleep to avoid this exact thing happening, but hadn't memorized them. This lucid was strong and vivid, and I felt I could do any one of those tasks. The first that came to mind was to beat Neil Armstrong down the ladder, but I wasn't keen on doing that one. Instead, I figured I'd do the death of the dinosaurs task, seeing how I'd seen monsters by the fountain earlier.

I arrived at the fountain and found that the environment changed entirely, to a barren stone field of gray, under an overcast broken-looking sky. Dinosaurs were roaming about, and there were fires lit all over the place indicating that something was very wrong - as in, an asteroid collision with earth was imminent. There were flames in the sky as well, and because the overcast sky was broken I could see a bit of outer space. In the sky coming toward the earth, where I stood, was a black fiery ball I understood was THE asteroid, very far away still. I knew I had to watch that hit to complete the task.

The fires I'd seen around me had gotten much larger and were moving around rather quickly, as if dinosaurs themselves were running around on fire (they weren't, by the way, it just seemed that way) toward other dinosaurs. There were fewer dinosaurs now, and the asteroid had moved to a different place in the sky, now much much larger than before, still coming right at me. I kept imagining it being drawn closer to the earth so it would crash, terrible as it sounds.

At this point, all I saw was fire and explosions, as the asteroid had finally reached where I was standing. The fires cleared from my vision and I'd turned around as if nothing happened, and found the barren wasteland void of dinosaur life. The asteroid had hit as far as I could tell (it was coming right at me!), and yet there was no sign of damage to the environment behind where I'd stood - the only destruction must have been right where it hit and nowhere else, 'cause I didn't look at the impact site, just looked at the entire environment around me.

Now that the dinosaurs were gone, I wanted to attempt the April tasks of the month, both in the same dream. I knew it was going to be funny to try these, and started with the basic one. In my mind, I thought I'd read usernames next to the tasks in the topic, and noted how similar yet different they were, just like the tasks were similar but different. (There are no usernames next to the tasks, go look if you don't believe me.) I found a white wall in this barren land and figured I should try the basic task with a wall first rather than just going for it straight out.

I laid down on the ground, a little worried about losing lucidity, and tried kicking my feet up against the wall to stand on my head. I'd managed to get upside down like I'd wanted to, but to make sure I did it I wanted to get away from using the wall for extra support. I did not, however, get a chance to get away from the wall to ensure I did the task right, and lost lucidity. I was on my head though!

The dream transitioned to a non-lucid where I was at Paul's house, waiting anxiously to see Julia in person for the first time in four months. I wasn't ready to talk to her, unsure of what I wanted to say to her. I was also stressing a great deal that a music piece I'd made for the Luminarium had been made with an intro that was a clip of one of NEO's songs, reversed and effect-laden to disguise it, which meant that I was an unoriginal musician.

Mike called saying he'd left Paul's (we were supposed to be practicing as a band) and he'd left his drumset there. Me and Paul got into a small heated discussion about Mike's toms - Paul thought they weren't all that necessary, whereas I thought they were important. I woke up thereafter.

----------

